# Reelfoot Lake



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Thinking of taking a Crappie trip in Sept. or Oct. anyone ever been during this time, any pointers, tips, suggestions, or advice?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

These threads come up once a year or so. If you have a mud puddle in your back yard just make yourself a nice cold adult beverage, cast in there and enjoy yourself right there, you'll have just as much chance of catching a crappie in there and save a ton of money and frustration!!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

5 years ago we caught lots of 8-9 inch gill down there for a good time. In the spring. Reports have been on the decline for several years. Great prices with great hospitality........


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crappie are hit and miss in the fall.. went there in the spring for 12 years but the asian carp are in the lake pretty heavy. B mustang loves reel-foot!! Tom


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Going to go make some popcorn and wait for BMustang’s reply!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Thinking of taking a Crappie trip in Sept. or Oct. anyone ever been during this time, any pointers, tips, suggestions, or advice?


I would suggest if you want to go down south to hit up Mississippi! Grenada, Sardis, Enid, or Arkabutla. Any of these would be 10x better than Reelfoot. And not that much farther away.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Reelfoot had its heyday and its a beautiful place but alas its not the same...i miss the old days


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Agree with comments above


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

No Reelfoot thread would be complete without my input"

*Don't Go!!!!!*


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BMustang said:


> No Reelfoot thread would be complete without my input"
> 
> *Don't Go!!!!!*


Muhahaha. been waiting...love ya brother


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

BMustang said:


> No Reelfoot thread would be complete without my input"
> 
> *Don't Go!!!!!*


Ha! Ha! There he is!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Lake cumberland has wayyyyy better crappie fishing in the fall. I'll be there late October.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Visited Reelfoot years ago with Misfit and caught a lot of 8 to 9" crappie that tasted like the cypress trees smelled. Spoke with an ex-guide that said the lake never recovered after commercial netting was allowed.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

It's a great place to lose a lower unit also ! All the snakes were really creepy , the tennessee river chain of lakes are my choice now.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sharp33 said:


> It's a great place to lose a lower unit also ! All the snakes were really creepy , the tennessee river chain of lakes are my choice now.


Trim way up...no high speed unless your in a channel


----------

